# REPLACING CARPET FOR HARDWOOD



## DILLIE (Aug 28, 2007)

WE WOULD LIKE TO REPLACE OUT CARPET IN OUR 32' KING OF THE ROAD FOR HARDWOOD FLOORING BUT WE ARE NOT SURE IF THIS CAN BE DONE AS IT IS A TRIPLE SLIDE. WILL IT SEAL AS WITH THE CARPET? DO WE NEED TO BE CAREFUL AS TO THE THICKNESS OF THE HARDWOOD? THANKS FOR ALL INFO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

RE: REPLACING CARPET FOR HARDWOOD

As far as replacing the carpet with hardwood ,, go for it ,, as far as the slides they should seal as they did from the factory ,, since they do not use the inside space as the seal points ...
As for the thickness ,, i would pay close attention to this since some of u'r cabinets and doors my not open if it is to thick...
I myself have done the hardwood floor in my MH ,, but i used the peel and stick stuff ,, but we (the guys and myself at the shop) have done some complete interior renovations of MH and some TT and have never had a prob with thickness of wood,,, but by all,, means when u take up the carpet BE SURE to ck the subfloor cause u can never know what will be under there (weak wood etc)
If u'r gonna take up the carpet ,,now is a good time to ck all the subfloor..
JMO though :laugh:


----------



## DILLIE (Aug 28, 2007)

RE: REPLACING CARPET FOR HARDWOOD

WILL COLD WEATHER EFFECT THE HARDWOOD? IE; BUCKLE ETC?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

RE: REPLACING CARPET FOR HARDWOOD

well IMO i don't see the hardwood having any prob in hot or cold weather ,, since the MH is kinda insulated and even at the lowest temps it could get out side ,, the interior of u'r rv will still not see the full affects of the cold,, also if u fasten down the wood right then u should have no probs with it....
Post back and let us know how it turns ,, also post some pics of it ,,, we are all looking at ways of updating our rv's,,, even though it's rv ,, we can dream up a plan for ours ,,, but that is not based on what u have done ,, u'r ideas are u'rs and we just kinda take an idea from someone else ,, and go to the outter limits of our dreams with it if u know what i mean :laugh: 
I am always loking for some new ideas ,, i am starting to get into renovating rv's for customers ,, i like ideas ,, but i don't want to copy them ,, i tell the customers ,, that if they want to renovate thier rv ,, then have a blue print made out as how they want it done (kind like house building) that way it's their idea and not mine ,, it's also their rv ,, and they have to live in it  :approve:


----------



## stefan s (Oct 11, 2011)

Carpet is nice when wanting to go barefoot in the colder months.  I think the look of hard wood though makes it look more modern.  The nice thing about engineered hardwood flooring  is that there are plenty of options to choose from.  Of course, you will be able to find the right kind that will be able to be installed in your RV.  There are some options that are no thicker than the carpet itself which makes it easy to replace.   It is all a personal preference though on the flooring you want for your 5th wheel.


----------

